# Goatzilla?



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I found this feed and im thinking about mixing it with the soon to be yearlings grains to help their growth for the show season. What are your guys thoughts? I felt that our yearling were a little tinier than usual this year so i want to give these guys a good boost. We will also be starting happybleats grain mixture so thats what i would be adding this stuff too.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

A-rod used it in pre-season


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't hurt to try it. Don't know how pricey it will get.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

It might be cheaper to just buy rice bran and probiotics seperately. I think it's really pricey.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That is really expensive for such a small bag!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> That is really expensive for such a small bag!


Yes but if it will help them grow im all for it. Lol
We are very competitive in the ring so its important that our yearling stay nice and large to keep in competition with redwood hills and heart mt.


----------

